# Will it react question



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Simple question really. But I'm spraying some items and going to have to leave the items a few days in between stages, possibly dust settling and other things before starting to paint again would ruin the finish I'm sure.

Would methylated spirits react with the cellulose paint already on if I use it to wipe them down

Thanks for any help


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Why spray something knowing when the dust is going to lie on the finish.


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

If you mean leaving time between the primer and top coat then no problems however if you mean leaving time between the basecoat and lacquer then no you should not do this and don't consider using methylated spirits for panel wiping.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Pretty sure meths will dissolve the cellulose paint. That's why you can clean brushes with it.

A litre of panel wipe is only £5 at Express Paints, or more at Metalflake but free postage. Local auto paint shops will stock it for sure. For the sake of a fiver or tenner it's worth getting the proper thing I reckon


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

chongo said:


> Why spray something knowing when the dust is going to lie on the finish.


Knocked the thanks button accidentally when trying to reply earlier, unfortunately I don't have a dedicated studio especially for spraying in my garden that's set up with the perfect 100% dust free conditions. Therefore I assume that the atmospheric conditions will probably have a 2%-5% content of dust which although I will try to apply an invisible force field to protect my items. There is the minute possibility of a couple of fragments of dust landing on them.

I hope in your infinite wisdom you can understand this is a one off job and im just trying to make the best of it I can.

Thank you to everyone else for the helpful comments


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Using cellulose paints how long should I leave the last layer of colour before applying lacquer please? There seem to be opinions varying between 15 mins and 48 hours

At the moment there is colour on there but I need to sand out some imperfections before spraying more colour on, then will move on to the lacquer


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

If theres a chance of dust, I'd go over it with tack cloths as well after the panel wipe. 
I'd put on plenty coats of cellulose before lacquering. It goes on pretty thin.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Meths ( the purple stuff ) has an oil based dye in it so certainly wouldnt wipe down with that it would be like cleaning it with silicon spray.
Tack cloth is you best bet .
panel wipe is the next best option


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Yes i will do that, i am staying well away from meths after the advice. howlong do you think i should wait before applying lacquer?

and should I sand the colour coat before applying the lacquer as well please?

Cheers


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

If you sand basecoat you will need to spray more basecoat before clear ! 
Should only sand basecoat if its got dirt nibs you want to remove or if it has too much texture which shouldnt happen really ! If you sanded basecoat then clear coated it you would see the scratch marks especially silver.


----------



## Gtiracer (Jul 17, 2008)

Scoobycarl said:


> If you sand basecoat you will need to spray more basecoat before clear !
> Should only sand basecoat if its got dirt nibs you want to remove or if it has too much texture which shouldnt happen really ! If you sanded basecoat then clear coated it you would see the scratch marks especially silver.


Yes I plan to add more colour. I'm sanding a couple of imperfections. but I dont want to start spraying the last layers of colour until I know how long to leave it before spraying lacquer on.

Any clues please


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

ask your paint supplier for the tds or search online for it. this will give you the all the info you need. the main thing is to make sure the base coat is fully dry before applying the clear. This weather its best to apply some gentle heat, also the panel temp will make a massive difference to drying times and how the base lays down.


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Im not familiar with cellulose as i have not sprayed it for years but normal basecoat can be left upto 24 hours before you have to clearcoat it,but normaly you would clear it after 30 minutes after your last coat of base.


----------

